# Other Animals > Other Pets >  petsmart cricket safe?

## Trout hunter

Hi there

I regularly purchase my feeder insects (crickets, hornworms and nightcrawler) from petsmart, however I have noticed that some of the animals that this store is selling (geckos, fish, other lizards) aren't looking to healthy and this is making me question the store's cleanliness . I care about my pets and do not want to feed them unhealthy feeder insects nor do I want to support a store who doesn't take care of its animals. I am wondering if the feeder insects could potentially pass diseases to my pets as a result of cross contamination from the workers who may not have a clue on how to properly care for animals. Any input would greatly be appreciated





Thank you

----------


## Trout hunter

does anybody have any input on this matter

----------


## AAron

I buy some feeders from my Petco but they really cleaned up their store and look to be getting serious about treating the animals better. The one near me I guess has a breeder sorta local I don't know all the details but he breeds Dumpy Tree Frogs and they only sell them when he gives them some. 

To get to your question I would see what condition the store is in. If it looks bad then no. I would avoid most feeders from them though because the worms are half dead and the repti worms are dying and waxworms are looking rough. I'd buy that stuff from Josh's Frogs, but Josh's Frogs doesn't sell the crickets that Petco and PetSmart do. 

Hope this helps

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

